

Sudoku, Linear Optimization, and the Ten Cent Diet - PaulHoule
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/09/sudoku-linear-optimization-and-ten-cent.html

======
yzzxy
This struck me as almost a perfect example for good content on a company blog
(outside of the required press-release style posts). Ties into their software,
light-hearted, polished and well put together.

------
jamii
One interesting use for Linear Optimization is to do constraint-based UI
layout -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassowary_%28software%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassowary_%28software%29)
. I wonder how Glop would compare to Cassowary?

EDIT Unfortunately the documentation for the Google OR suite is pretty sparse.

------
sjtrny
If anyone is interested in exactly how to solve Sudoku via integer programming
see the following: [http://www.mathworks.com.au/help/optim/ug/solve-sudoku-
puzzl...](http://www.mathworks.com.au/help/optim/ug/solve-sudoku-puzzles-via-
integer-programming.html)

It's a very elegant solution.

~~~
dkarapetyan
Mixed-integer and 0-1 integer programming problems are NP-complete in the
general case. You might as well use the backtracking approach which in my
opinion is much more elegant.

------
samirmenon
I actually just wrote an add-on for Google Sheets (It allows you to run neural
networks in a spreadsheet). While I resented being forced to use Google's Apps
Script Editor, I was impressed with the quality of the documentation and
reference materials. They've done a pretty good job.

